# Sylvania Android Netbook



## juleeannk (Nov 6, 2005)

I just bought a Sylvania Android Netbook for my sons birthday. He opened up this evening and we started it up but the mouse pad is not working and there is no cursor on the screen Can someone please help?


----------



## muffen (Feb 25, 2012)

Sound to me a bad mouse in the computer. Have you tried plugging a external usb mouse to it. You may return it because it may be defected.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Take it back. I doubt an external mouse will work since it's running Android, and it shouldn't be defective brand new out of the box.

That said, why did you buy a cheap Android netbook? Did your son want one? If not, take it back, and buy a real laptop. I've yet to find someone please with the purchase of these devices.


----------

